# New Peep Show :) - Series 7



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Starting 26th November apparently 

best! comedy! ever!


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 10, 2010)

Can they maintain the momentum; this must be the 7th series? Here's hoping.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

series 1 and 2 rule the roost of course... but the last one was still pretty damned good so i do have high hopes!


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 10, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> series 1 and 2 rule the roost of course... but the last one was still pretty damned good so i do have high hopes!


 
Can't remember which series but the one where they have a stag weekend on a barge and end up eating "mummy" 

I was laughing so much, the other half thought I was having some kind of nervous breakdown!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 10, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> series 1 and 2 rule the roost of course... but the last one was still pretty damned good so i do have high hopes!


agreed
not many british comedies  have kept it up as long with quality as high, certainly not in recent years - maybe not since the 70s, and only then if you think shows like Dads Army are funny


----------



## fogbat (Nov 10, 2010)

jer said:


> Can't remember which series but the one where they have a stag weekend on a barge and end up eating "mummy"
> 
> I was laughing so much, the other half thought I was having some kind of nervous breakdown!


 
That's my favourite episode


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the one where Mark pretends to take pills at a club


----------



## Kanda (Nov 10, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> best! comedy! ever!


 
Hardly... !


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Hardly... !


 
Oh, but it's genius!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2010)

My fave has to be the one where he kicks the dog to death, and pepper sprays superhands.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 11, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Oh, but it's genius!


 
True, but not the best ever. In my mental chart, it's third for the 00s behind The Thick Of It and Curb, although I don't know what order to put those two in.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2010)

Mark will be a dad this series, got to be at least a little bit funny


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 12, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> I love the one where Mark pretends to take pills at a club


I loved the way he whipped the curtains open and threw every one out. Great stuff.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2010)

Excellent, fucking love this show!


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 17, 2010)

I ordered series 1-6 on Monday.

Our TV got taken in for repairs on Tuesday.

Artichoke and I have watched series 1, plus episodes 1 and 2 of series 2 on 4od since then!


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 18, 2010)

clips 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/peep-show/video

megapaedo!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 18, 2010)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## stavros (Nov 18, 2010)

This is the one.


----------



## al (Nov 19, 2010)

LOOK!! 

online a week early!!!!

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/themes/peep-show-premiere


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't know whether to spoil myself now or wait?!

Freethepeados!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2010)

al said:


> LOOK!!
> 
> online a week early!!!!
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/themes/peep-show-premiere


 
Excellent!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2010)

Funny and with just a soupcon of feeling. Good but needs to be better.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 20, 2010)

Still great.


----------



## Augie March (Nov 20, 2010)

Yup. I thought shark would've been well and truly jumped by now, but no. 

"I thought you were some sort of mega paedo..."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 20, 2010)

I like how Mark semi loses it and goes and buys a bucket of chicken.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2010)

Augie March said:


> Yup. I thought shark would've been well and truly jumped by now, but no.


 
I remember thinking when Mark's wedding fell through and him and Jez walked off that that would've been a pseudo-Blackadder type moment to end it before it got shit, but I'm glad they didn't because it still works.


----------



## nick h. (Nov 21, 2010)

David Mitchell not pleased that it's online before it's on telly: http://chortle.co.uk/news/2010/11/19/12188/i_wish_peep_show_wasnt_online_first


----------



## 8ball (Nov 21, 2010)

nick h. said:


> David Mitchell not pleased that it's online before it's on telly: http://chortle.co.uk/news/2010/11/19/12188/i_wish_peep_show_wasnt_online_first


 
I can see where he's coming from (though I still watched it online already).


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 22, 2010)

Hahahaha. Lovely cowardly Mark


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 25, 2010)

"a London Dungeon birth"


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 25, 2010)

I used to love Peep show, back in the series 2 days.  I was very disappointed by the last series. I hope series 7 makes up for series 6's failures, but I doubt it. I doubt I'll even bother to try to find out.


----------



## greenfield (Nov 26, 2010)

Herbsman. said:


> I used to love Peep show, back in the series 2 days.  I was very disappointed by the last series. I hope series 7 makes up for series 6's failures, but I doubt it. I doubt I'll even bother to try to find out.


 
Well aren't you a regular bundle of fun.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, very disappointed seems a bit strong. I don't know if tv could make me very disappointed.


----------



## Herbsman. (Nov 26, 2010)

greenfield said:


> Well aren't you a regular bundle of fun.


Fuck off, pisscock


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't understand the problem with it being online first? Don't people realise what age we're living in??


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I don't understand the problem with it being online first? Don't people realise what age we're living in??


 
It kind of takesaway from the idea of a grand opening of the series though, and the rush of people chatting about it at once.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2010)

I still reckon the baby is Geoff's.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> It kind of takesaway from the idea of a grand opening of the series though, and the rush of people chatting about it at once.


 
I think that sort of 'event' tv is on the way out. We'll always have the big games etc.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'd rather watch it sitting on my sofa on my flatscreen rather than in my study on my computer screen

Unless its on 4OD on virgin media already.

I've got it set to record anyway, and whilst its funny, im not wetting myself in anticipation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2010)

joustmaster said:


> It kind of takesaway from the idea of a grand opening of the series though, and the rush of people chatting about it at once.


 
That age is already passing, time shift tv has been around for yonks. There aren't any more big tv events where 20 million people watch a programme at the same time...


----------



## D'wards (Nov 26, 2010)

sim667 said:


> I'd rather watch it sitting on my sofa on my flatscreen rather than in my study on my computer screen


 
I wholeheartedly agree with your viewpoint


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That age is already passing, time shift tv has been around for yonks. There aren't any more big tv events where 20 million people watch a programme at the same time...


 
we still have christmas doctor who, massive soap reveals (who killed archie etc) but not for much longer I'll recon


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That age is already passing, time shift tv has been around for yonks. There aren't any more big tv events where 20 million people watch a programme at the same time...


 
i do watch 90% of my tv off a computer connected to a 42in screen. I mostly download tv series and watch them when i have time. 

This just didnt seem to get a release, and it kind of feels like it took away from its thunder.

When i watched Lost, for instance, I would download it in the morning, then come on to Urban and discuss it with the others (ha! others..) But that was still tied to a tv schedule release. 

I guess they just didnt manage to pull off a good way of starting the series.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2010)

I dunno I enjoyed it, doesn't bother me in the slightest whether any 'thunder' has been thieved! But then I don't tend to watch things like Lost on tv, I just wait for the DVD box set.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 26, 2010)

That was good.  Still funny after all these years.


----------



## Santino (Nov 27, 2010)

I adore to read.


----------



## Voley (Nov 27, 2010)

Very funny tonight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2010)

Watched it again, Mark losing it and going AWOL was one of the funniest things ever!


----------



## Callum91 (Nov 27, 2010)

Glad to see the Peep Show hasn't lost any of it's magic. Excellent episode. Mark losing it would be my reaction to the whole situation.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 27, 2010)

It was OK, IMO.

Me n Artichoke've watched series 1-3 over the last couple of weeks. I've nearly wet myself with laughter far more times over pretty much every episode there, than I did with the s7 opener.

Approved of the Mark / AWOL bit, mind. And Super Hans' comment about tripping whilst someone's giving birth. "It's, like, fuck me, a baby's come out of there, what's gonna happen next? Spiders out of her arsehole?" I approved of that comment.


----------



## trevhagl (Nov 27, 2010)

there were a couple of episodes the other week on Dave that they claimed were new but i missed most of em, so i dunno if that was true. Cracking stuff from what i've seen though


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 27, 2010)

I think Channel four have to all of them to stream to free - you should start at series one and watch them through


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2010)

I liked Jez's "Yeah, that's one of my favourite areas."


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 28, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I think Channel four have to all of them to stream to free - you should start at series one and watch them through


 
They do.

You can also buy all 6 series for something like £22 from Amazon.


----------



## xenon (Nov 28, 2010)

S7 EP1. I don't know. It was a bit OTT. The Jeremy scenes with the coma guy and his girlfriend, streched plausibility a bit too far, for example. Still some good lines.

Just turns up with shit music and leaves. Like the 80s.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 29, 2010)

anyone know why ep2 is not on 4od yet?


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 29, 2010)

Fingers said:


> anyone know why ep2 is not on 4od yet?


 
I'm wondering if they are going to ensure that each episode appears on 4od _only_ after it's aired on TV first, after Mitchell being vocal about the first episode appearing online before C4.

I thought episode 1 of series 7 was ok - had a few great moments if not spectacular.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 29, 2010)

hi steph, not sure i understand. i though ep1 was broadcast two fridays ago and ep friday just gone? or was ep1 friday just gone because i watched it online last week


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 29, 2010)

Episode 1 was put online about a week I think before it was shown on TV (Friday just gone). Episode 2 hasn't been shown yet


----------



## Fingers (Nov 29, 2010)

ah, that clears up the confusion, didn't realise i had watched it before it was on tv. thanks steph.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 4, 2010)

2nd episode was fantastic.


----------



## keithy (Dec 4, 2010)

I liked that the baby plot wasn't even mentioned til Jeremy realised Mark had it under his desk


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2010)

keithy said:


> I liked that the baby plot wasn't even mentioned til Jeremy realised Mark had it under his desk


 
Haha yeah loved that too! I like how they both appear to be more desperate than ever!


----------



## blairsh (Dec 4, 2010)

Superb 2nd episode! Loads of qaulity bits, "Luxury milk"


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 4, 2010)

I was almost crying after the milk thing


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah agree, second episode was great


----------



## stavros (Dec 4, 2010)

Funniest bit for me was Super Hans' lyrics;

"I am in loco parentis, 
I am the last remaining contestant on The Apprentice."


----------



## keithy (Dec 4, 2010)

I loved the shots of Dobby's facebook


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2010)

uncle joe don't play by your rules


----------



## blairsh (Dec 4, 2010)

keithy said:


> I loved the shots of Dobby's facebook


 
"Corfu '06?" Just rewatched it


----------



## MissAlice (Dec 6, 2010)

blairsh said:


> "Corfu '06?" Just rewatched it


 
Corfu '06 indeed. 

I think it's okay so far. I had series one to five and only just caught up with six and the two episodes of seven, but I'm wondering where they're going to go with it. Hopefully they'll make a big deal out of Mark being a dad, because it's funny in the sense that I imagine a lot of people are as scared as he is about the entire situation. Although I'm not looking forward to seeing more of Sophie. She's become a really irritating character IMO.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2010)

MissAlice said:


> Although I'm not looking forward to seeing more of Sophie. She's become a really irritating character IMO.


 
Yeah true although it just mirrors how Mark experiences her, likable at first then er not.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 7, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHA - that was a good episode 

although the bit with jeremy trying to be in the band was a bit of a copy of the executioner's bong stuff in series 2...


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 10, 2010)

They've lost it. Very disappointed. Still better than 99% of TV.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2010)

Super Hans: "I'm knitting like an electric nan"


----------



## 8ball (Dec 10, 2010)

The bit with Super Hans turning up in the middle of everything demanding his crack creased me.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Dec 10, 2010)

Me too, he was brilliant throughout this episode


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2010)

And Dobby looked incredible tonight.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the fact they seem to be being gentler on mark this series.

The Jez storyline does seem a bit...forced though.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 10, 2010)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> I like the fact they seem to be being gentler on mark this series.
> 
> The Jez storyline does seem a bit...forced though.


 
Yeh, a bit but jez always made himself a victim didn't he. 
I liked it when Mark walked in on the book meeting and saved jez, fucking great


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 10, 2010)

I thought the first two episodes were crap, but tonight's has restored my faith. Mark with Kenneth the dildo was quality.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2010)

"That's just his name for his dildo."


----------



## Voley (Dec 10, 2010)

Really laughed lots tonight.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 11, 2010)

Loved tonights episode, Mark finally gets a moment of sheer awesome when he saves Jez


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2010)

'the captain oates of reading a relatively short book'


----------



## Voley (Dec 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> 'the captain oates of reading a relatively short book'


 
Aye, that was a beaut.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 11, 2010)

Loads of great lines.  Up there with the one where they barbecue and eat 'Mummy', I thought.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2010)

8ball said:


> Loads of great lines.  Up there with the one where they barbecue and eat 'Mummy', I thought.


 
That episode has me in tears.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 11, 2010)

Kenneth the dildo had me in tears , series 7 keeps getting better and better.


----------



## BigTom (Dec 11, 2010)

that was great "I was just following orders like vince cable" 
little re-write of the script for topical relevance do you think? I reckon that would have been a WWII reference originally.

This series has got better and better each episode.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 11, 2010)

Had me in stitches last night


----------



## sim667 (Dec 11, 2010)

Just watching last nights now..... I do think this series has gone of the boil, but its still a good watch.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2010)

The four bollocks/two anuses conversation was,and Dobbie,I fuckin would


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2010)

Last night's best bit was their head-to-head about the pros and cons of anal sex;

"You're like just using the hob and need to get into the oven."


----------



## Maggot (Dec 18, 2010)

Another good episode this week. 

'He's the James Dyson of pissy pizza'


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 18, 2010)

The 2 of them in the shower while Mark's boss was having a shit their faces


----------



## deadringer (Dec 18, 2010)

i was in stitches when they were explaining to ben why they were in the flat!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2010)

This series just keeps getting better and better! Last night was fucking great!


----------



## Santino (Dec 18, 2010)

There were some utterly brilliant bits in it but the last scene was weak, a bit of a letdown.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 18, 2010)

I love the Jeff charactor,hes such a weasely slimeball who's got one of those face's thats just asking to be smacked ,Id love to see Mark deck him once and for all.


----------



## Voley (Dec 19, 2010)

Lots of lols last night. My brother managed to end up locked out of my flat but locked in the main building once. I've recorded it for him.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2010)

I was in exactly the same situation once, except wasn't my son's christening it was the FA Cup Final. 


Managed to catch the second half.


----------



## don king (Dec 19, 2010)

This series just isn't hitting the sweet spot like it used to - the episode where they got locked in the hallway was just so contrived and dull.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 19, 2010)

don king said:


> This series just isn't hitting the sweet spot like it used to - the episode where they got locked in the hallway was just so contrived and dull.


 
Everyone else found it funny - maybe it's you?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 19, 2010)

That was a classic episode  Best of the series so far


----------



## dtb (Dec 20, 2010)

first 3 episodes were good, last one didn't make me laugh at all


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 20, 2010)

why not? to me it was back to standard - 90% of the programme was just Mark and Jeremy in dialogue together and which is the backbone of the comedy series

I'm still unsure about Mark's relationship with Sophie and his son... there is comedy gold in a father / baby son relationship but why is he still living in the flat with Jeremy?


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm surprised they havn't made more of the father/baby situation, unless they're putting all that in series 8?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 24, 2010)

Divisive Cotton said:


> why not? to me it was back to standard - 90% of the programme was just Mark and Jeremy in dialogue together and which is the backbone of the comedy series
> 
> I'm still unsure about Mark's relationship with Sophie and his son... there is comedy gold in a father / baby son relationship but why is he still living in the flat with Jeremy?


 
Mark got plastered, Sophie fucked him because she was horny and they were getting divorced and as a result of that his little bundle of joy is here (with a little encouragement from Sophie in the post-coital stage)

Marks relationship can be summed up as, he didnt want a kid, he didnt ask for a kid, he's to scared to flat out state this to Sophie and so he's having to support it and probably her. As far as I can tell Sophie, her parents and everyone else involved still hate each other or actively dislike each other so settling down and moving in with each other is right out the window.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 24, 2010)

Ch4 having a PS themed night tonight


----------



## boing! (Dec 24, 2010)

I think they've played Mark's relationship with the baby well. He treats it with the same militaristic planning and lack of emotion that he does everything else. The fact that it isn't featured all that much is part of the joke. That scene where he's talking to Jeremy for ages and then half way through you discover he's left the baby down by his shredder summed it up brilliantly.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 24, 2010)

Gingerman said:


> Ch4 having a PS themed night tonight


 
Repeated on Xmas day too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2010)

boing! said:


> I think they've played Mark's relationship with the baby well. He treats it with the same militaristic planning and lack of emotion that he does everything else. The fact that it isn't featured all that much is part of the joke. That scene where he's talking to Jeremy for ages and then half way through you discover he's left the baby down by his shredder summed it up brilliantly.


 
Yup all the above sums up my opinion too. Brilliantly played out!


----------



## blairsh (Dec 24, 2010)

First half of the christmas episode, fucking brilliant


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 24, 2010)

Super Hans at Christmas Dinner... can't wait to see what happens


----------



## blairsh (Dec 24, 2010)

"father spliffmas coming through"


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 24, 2010)

wtf? _everyone's_ favourite is the dog episode, surely


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 24, 2010)

wedding


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha when Jeremy starts pissing himself...!


----------



## Epona (Dec 24, 2010)

"I'll grow some balls later" HAHAHAHAHA  

ETA: Watched it on +1 in case that causes any confusion!


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 24, 2010)

locked in his room lol


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 24, 2010)

I can hear banging?  Can you hear banging?  

Am I having a good time?

It's this banging track


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 24, 2010)

on the toilet 

it doesn't sound normal, doesn't smell normal


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone watch the PS docu before the Xmas ep? Isy Suttie "Sigh"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2010)

Heh good final ep tonight! Poor old Jeremy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 29, 2010)

jez got the line of the episode about george osbournes balls.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> jez got the line of the episode about george osbournes balls.


 
Innit that was classic!


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 29, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> jez got the line of the episode about george osbournes balls.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 30, 2010)

boing! said:


> I think they've played Mark's relationship with the baby well. He treats it with the same militaristic planning and lack of emotion that he does everything else. The fact that it isn't featured all that much is part of the joke. That scene where he's talking to Jeremy for ages and then half way through you discover he's left the baby down by his shredder summed it up brilliantly.


 
Yeah loved the bit in the last episode where he looks down and  says 'is that my baby?'.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jan 1, 2011)

"dick in the dob"

 #

also loved Johnson's 'techno hippie street bum' comment for some reason! 

and 'Fancy dress is funny for people with no sense of humour.'


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 2, 2011)

Gingerman said:


> I love the Jeff charactor,hes such a weasely slimeball who's got one of those face's thats just asking to be smacked ,Id love to see Mark deck him once and for all.


 
Christ yes! I only saw my first PS about a year ago after finally getting round to see what all the fuss is about and have been hooked ever since.

TBH I think the writing in this series is incredible, if only from the pov that they're keeping the same style of gag running for 7 series and it still sounds ace. I prefer it now that either Jez is a touch more realistic (or I've got used to his mentalness) and Mark IMO goes from strength to strength. - the Dolls bit and deal with Gerrard was class

It's be very easy for it to become a pastiche of itself, like some of the scenes of the last series of the last series of Partridge (where the catchphrases sound awfully forced), but you get the feeling these guys could write it for years.

Thought I'd never say this, but didn't feel Johnsons part in the last episode either.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 2, 2011)

The biggest fear I'd ever have with PS is if the next new series jumps the shark but so far so good,I think everyone involved with it are smart enough to know when to stop making any more series if the quality and standard drops.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jan 4, 2011)

I love the NYE special


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 4, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> They've lost it. Very disappointed. Still better than 99% of TV.


 
I take it all back it's bloody great.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 26, 2011)

So, when will the rest of the series be shown?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2011)

Eh?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 26, 2011)

There's only been 3 episodes shown of the current series. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought there were more? It started in November didn't it?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 27, 2011)

there's been 6

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Peep_Show_episodes#Series_7


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 27, 2011)

tits


----------

